# Round 1 ........Fight !



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et bonjour à toutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Etant donné que les querelles peuvent parfois survenir ici ou tout simplement vous avez envie de vous mesurez contre quelqu'un (du forum ou pas) ou de savoir si les PCs sont plus forts que les Macs ? Mais vous n'avez pas la solutions adaptée ?

Vous voulez savoir si le clos vougeot est plus fort que le leffe ?
Vous voulez savoir si la tartiflette est plus forte que la truffade ?
Vous voulez savoir si Kernic est plus forte que Panel ?
Le pot de fer contre le pot de terre ?
Les blondes contre les brunes ?
PSG Vs OM ?
Steve Jobs contre Bill Gates ?
........


 Heureusement, le googlefight existe !!! 





Voici les liens :   
*googlefight.com 
* et  googlefight.com/francais 

Allez que le combat commence


----------



## krystof (10 Mai 2003)

Ça commence mal.

Aïe  !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

Et hop ! Au suivant !!!


----------



## Yip (10 Mai 2003)

En voilà  un qui s'est fait écraser !


----------



## krystof (10 Mai 2003)

Par contre,  ça , c'est normal.


----------



## krystof (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et hop ! Au suivant !!! 









* 

[/QUOTE]









 Doit y avoir une erreur, c'est pas possible.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Par contre,  ça , c'est normal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hihihi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2003)

J'avais pourtant toutes mes chances. Arf.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 









 Doit y avoir une erreur, c'est pas possible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour explication, se référer à ceci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ça commence mal.

Aïe  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (10 Mai 2003)

Voilà qui remettra les choses à leur  place .


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Voilà qui remettra les choses à leur  place .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Arrrrrgh ! Les coups bas maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais je ne suis pas KO


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *  Doit y avoir une erreur, c'est pas possible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
He He, même moi je te  bats


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

Ah ! En voilà  une qui fera plaisir à Thebig !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ah ! En voilà  une qui fera plaisir à Thebig !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ha bah non, il se fait  exploser, laminer, ratatiner... 
Aucun résultat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 N'oublie pas d'enlever le premier "http" Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Finn


----------



## krystof (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
He He, même moi je te  bats



* 

[/QUOTE]






 C'est sûr que là, ça fait mal.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *C'est sûr que là, ça fait mal.  * 

[/QUOTE]
À ta place j'aurais honte de revenir


----------



## barbarella (10 Mai 2003)

Ca marche pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ca marche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ayé c'est réparé !


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ca marche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
De quoi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> *  N'oublie pas d'enlever le premier "http" Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Finn * 

[/QUOTE]
Désolé, j'ai l'habitude d'IE, je viens de passer à Netscape.


----------



## krystof (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
À ta place j'aurais honte de revenir  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bah si tu essaies vraiment ton lien, c'est toi qui devrait avoir honte.


----------



## barbarella (11 Mai 2003)

C'est nul


----------



## barbarella (11 Mai 2003)

ça marche


----------



## Nexka (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *









ça marche









* 

[/QUOTE]

Yes!! Bien joué Barbarella!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *ça marche * 

[/QUOTE]
Pfff ! nul ce site !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

Victoire de MacGeneration sur macbidouille !!








Victoire de Macgeneration sur Mac4ever !!!


----------



## barbarella (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Pfff ! nul ce site ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien sûr c'est gênant


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Victoire de MacGeneration sur macbidouille !!








Victoire de Macgeneration sur Mac4ever !!!






* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca marche un tout petit peu mieux avec les accents, macgé gagne 30 résultats (sur 6000)


----------



## barbarella (11 Mai 2003)

Et ça marche dans les deux sens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





la preuve


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Alors  ça j'aurais pas cru !


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Haha !


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Facile !


----------



## Oizo (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et ça marche dans les deux sens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





la preuve









* 

[/QUOTE]

Nombre de résultats sur Google pour les mots clés un homme et une femme : 
 

un homme
(2 360 000 résultats)

contre

une femme
( 224 000 résultats)


Le vainqueur est :   un homme


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Mai 2003)

Pour les combats personnels, sont nominés dans la catégorie "poids lourds" :

*Slug*





On sent que c'est pas le chef pour rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(par contre moi je fais pas le poids... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blackie à la limite, et encore...)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Mai 2003)

quoique...


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Héhé !


----------



## krystof (11 Mai 2003)

Par contre,  là , c'est moins cool.


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Par contre,  là , c'est moins cool.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


Oui, mais ça fait quand même une réponse sur trois sur le Mac, c'est mieux que 5%...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Mai 2003)

Tu sais pas t'y prendre


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Tu sais pas t'y prendre






* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien vu [MGZ] Black Beru !


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Comme  ça sinon


----------



## krystof (11 Mai 2003)

Comme  ça aussi.


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

De peu !


----------



## Brett Sinclair (11 Mai 2003)

Sans doute parce qu'il y a plus de droitiers que de gauchers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


gauche-droite et Paf!!


----------



## krystof (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * De peu !



* 

[/QUOTE]






 Dis donc Yip. Tu a vu le post n°2 de ce thread ?


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 






 Dis donc Yip. Tu a vu le post n°2 de ce thread ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


Euh oui pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







m'en souvenais plus


----------



## krystof (11 Mai 2003)

Pas  étonnant .


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Oui, mais de peu aussi.

Tu  chipotes là.


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

D'ailleurs ...


----------



## krystof (11 Mai 2003)

Je sors mon arme  secrète .


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Oui,  mais ...


----------



## krystof (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Par contre,  ça , c'est normal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 Pour rappel.


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Ok, ok !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Et  comme ça ?


----------



## krystof (11 Mai 2003)

Remettons les choses à leur  place .


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Ça dépend


----------



## iMax (11 Mai 2003)

Pas mal de différence  ici ...

Le bon gout a le dessus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Ça dépend



* 

[/QUOTE]

çà dépasse !!


----------



## tomtom (11 Mai 2003)

héhé !


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

ouinnnnnnnn !


----------



## barbarella (12 Mai 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

Bizarre... 
	

 j'aurais parié l'inverse !!


----------



## krystof (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bizarre... 
	

 j'aurais parié l'inverse !! 
	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

Par contre,  là , c'était certain.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

Alors ? C'est qui le patron ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (12 Mai 2003)

Ils sont géniaux vos paris!

sexe contre abstinence !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quelle victoire!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (12 Mai 2003)

moi contre moi-même !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ouf, j'ai gagné!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (12 Mai 2003)

Pouf... j'chuis sur que c'est truqué!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







QT contre Win Média Player


----------



## barbarella (12 Mai 2003)

Remettons certaines choses à leur place    ici


----------



## barbarella (12 Mai 2003)

et ici  aussi


----------



## tomtom (12 Mai 2003)

oui, mais par contre


----------



## barbarella (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * oui, mais par contre



* 

[/QUOTE]

Les faiblesses de la machine


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2003)

Petites serie "les héros de mon enfance":

Veonique vs Davina 

Placid vs Muzot 

Goldorak vs Albator  (Yes!)

Casimir vs 1 rue sesame


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> * Pouf... j'chuis sur que c'est truqué!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







QT contre Win Média Player 
* 

[/QUOTE]
Qu'est ce que tu racontes, regarde, ça  fonctionne (d'ailleurs ça marche aussi avec leurs  éditeurs)


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Qu'est ce que tu racontes, regarde, ça  fonctionne (d'ailleurs ça marche aussi avec leurs  éditeurs) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bien vu!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

et pan !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

et re pan


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juin 2003)

90 petits résultats, mon pauvre global, tu me fais pitié.
Ils auraient au moins pu indexer les forums MacGé, tu gagnerais quelques centaines de résultats par jour.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

Je voulais pas l'umilier tout de suite


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juin 2003)

Nan !
Tu triches


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * et pan !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne me bats pas contre le  rien .


----------



## naas (8 Février 2005)

http://www.googlefight.com/
macgé 601,000 results against ....


----------



## Balooners (8 Février 2005)

Qui lui en a 196,000


----------



## Balooners (8 Février 2005)

J'adore ce jeu


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

19400 réponse pour moi, 816 000 pour casimir :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2005)

601000 pour MacG... 196000 pour Macbidouille.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 601000 pour MacG... 196000 pour Macbidouille.



Bon, resultat......
Merki pour le lien......

ps: c'est quoi Macbidouille?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2005)

Rhâââ, damned... l'Empire va mal  :

- troopers : 2,210,000 results
- rebels : 5,850,000 results


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââ, damned... l'Empire va mal  :
> 
> - troopers : 2,210,000 results
> - rebels : 5,850,000 results



rassure toi, dark vader explose Luke.......tu peux dormir tranquille    


ps: et Ali bat Tyson, depuis que je le dis....


----------



## Spyro (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: et Ali bat Tyson


Je dirais même plus


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Capitalism 5640000
Communism 3260000


Ouiiiiin !!! :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## nato kino (8 Février 2005)

C'est vraiment très con ce truc


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment très con ce truc




Effectivement...   :love:


----------



## Captain A (8 Février 2005)

Certains résultats sont étonnants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici les quelques googlefights que j'ai testées pour vous

*Ping* : 19,300,000 results
*Pong* : 4,020,000 results

*Arnold* : 18,900,000 results
*Willy* : 6,630,000 results

*Djobi* : 12,000 results
*Djoba* : 12,000 results
(parfaite égalité, ça doit bien être une première dans l'histoire des googlefights. Ils sont très forts, ces Gipsy Kings
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

*Courgette* : 334,000 results
*Aubergine* : 960,000 results
(la côté de popularité de la courgette est en chute libre, j'aurais dû revendre mes actions plus tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

*Le Gendarme à St Tropez* : 16,000 results
*Mon Curé chez les nudistes* : 9,020 results


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Mactiviste : 15 000
Humour vache : 151 000

Alors j'ai de la marge...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Le web est sexiste !

zizi : 343 000
zezette : 12 800


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement...   :love:




Mouais......fait pas le cake Webo....regarde.... .....de peu...mais bon....
si tu regardes ca.....
en fait tout le monde fait mieux que lui sauf toi......     



ps: Vraiment trop con ce jeu.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

On est sauvé : Sarkozy 669 000 Chirac 3 570 000


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> On est sauvé : Sarkozy 669 000 Chirac 3 570 000




ca va mal finir.....je prefere prevenir......
mais de toute facon c'etait mieux avant............


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment très con ce truc



Absolument


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Pour les newbies, c'est serré pour le choix du vocabulaire : caca 940 Pipi 1 150 000


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Absolument




est quelqu'un aurait un Pc d'occase,Merki    

oui, je sais tout le monde y avait pense....je l'ai fait.... :mouais:


----------



## iota (8 Février 2005)

Salut.

Surprennant ?!

@+
iota


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> est quelqu'un aurait un Pc d'occase,Merki
> 
> oui, je sais tout le monde y avait pense....je l'ai fait.... :mouais:



Oui mais...


----------



## joanes (8 Février 2005)

et meeeeeeeeeeeeerde là


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Février 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> et meeeeeeeeeeeeerde là



Sans faire de politique....   ce n'est pas nouveau ce que JMLP pense et souhaite à la démocratie, non ?

Donc le résultat est ... logique


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Chhhut !

Turlututu : 11.500
Chapeau pointu : 20 700


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais...



C'est sur que vu comme ca......on peut pas trop lutter....


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2005)

celui là ne va pas faire que des heureux...


----------



## iota (8 Février 2005)

Et ta mère ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

ceci est parfait


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2005)

Déjà bu.

Fusion


----------



## MrStone (9 Février 2005)

Encore la dictature du kangourou


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2005)

Euh, tactical ops 576,000 results  vs moh 2,370,000 results s


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2005)

unreal tournament 2,690,000 results  vs tetris 2,460,000 results , équilibré


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2005)

Ah, voilà qui fait plaisir :

metallica 7,990,000 results vs chantal goya 55,900 results


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Encore la dictature du kangourou



Je préfère çà


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2005)

MGZ
159,000 results

M4K

78,000 results

héhé  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

déprimant


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> déprimant



Rassure-toi....


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2005)

:casse: Une dernière...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

la plus belle :love:...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la plus belle :love:...



Et celle-ci?


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la plus belle :love:...



D'un chouilla....

On a eu chaud !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

Pourquoi ça ne m'étonne pas?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

J'en ai enfin trouve une parfaite pour moi.....voila 


pffff ...fatigant tous ces combats....


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ça ne m'étonne pas?



Parce que....


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

héhéhé


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Je me disais aussi.......pffffff


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

Voila qui règle définitivement le problème


----------



## joanes (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Voila qui règle définitivement le problème




Non, pas vraiment....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Je me suis toujours demandé ....ceci


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis toujours demandé ....ceci



Ben merde alors...


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Ah ben voila la réponse à la question qui depuis longtemps me taraude


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Même mort il vaut mieux être un mec La preuve


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

Un autre couple célèbre...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Pourquoi ça ne m'etonne pas......Merde...


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

ça me prouve rien!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Alors là non franchement *non* !



Même une opération coûteuse n'y ferait rien !


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Alors là non franchement *non* !



et pourtant, c'est ca la celebrite.....tu ne controies meme plus ton oeuvre....
peuchere.....bientot les centres de desintoxication et les mst.....peuchere.....


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

Tiens, ici, on est presque à égalité, bizarre   

match presque nul


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Comme quoi l'équilibre est pas toujours où on croit


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

Dites, c'est très politiquement correct votre truc : toujours David qui bat Goliath, Sherlock qui bat Moriarty, Rome qui écrase Carthage, Bush qui bat Ben Laden, ça manque de suspense
Ah non, tout de même, Varus bat Arminius, rigolo...
Et puis blanc ne l'emporte sur noir que d'une très courte tête... ouais.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Dites, c'est très politiquement correct votre truc : toujours David qui bat Goliath, Sherlock qui bat Moriarty, Rome qui écrase Carthage, Bush qui bat Ben Laden, ça manque de suspense
> Ah non, tout de même, Varus bat Arminius, rigolo...
> Et puis blanc ne l'emporte sur noir que d'une très courte tête... ouais.....



encore une légende confirmée


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi l'équilibre est pas toujours où on croit


Et même si on l'écrit correctement...


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

Non non rien


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non non rien



Oui... mais non...


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

salaud  

j'aurais pourtant essayé


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> salaud
> 
> j'aurais pourtant essayé



Pis, d'abord c'est WebOliver... ouais je sais...


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

Ah tient je m'appercois que j'avais jamais fait attention a ce détail


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah tient je m'appercois que j'avais jamais fait attention a ce détail



Comme quoi la gestalt ..


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2005)

tout a fait


----------

